# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  *याचना* गाली-गलोच विभाग को पुन: शुरू करे

## jethalal

मेरी नियामकों से ये नम्र याचना है की, गाली-गलोच विभाग को पुन: शुरू करे

उसको एक्टिव रखने की जिम्मेदारी मै अपने सर पे लेता हू.
बाद में जो भी घटिया सूत्र बनाए, उसे कचरे में न फेंकते हुए, गाली विभाग में भेजे, ताकी जमकर मजा लिया जा सके.

----------


## Rated R

> बाद में जो भी घटिया सूत्र बनाए, उसे कचरे में न फेंकते हुए, गाली विभाग में भेजे, ताकी जमकर मजा लिया जा सके.


 बेमतलब की अशांति को बुलावा देने से क्या फायदा?

----------


## jethalal

> बेमतलब की अशांति को बुलावा देने से क्या फायदा?


 आप की बात सही है मित्र लेकिन उस पुराने दिनों का भी अलग मजा था जब गाली विभाग में जमकर भडास निकाल पाते थे.  अभी नियामक घटिया एवं वाहियात सूत्रों को कचरा विभाग में डाल देते है लेकिन वहाँ हम अपनी भडास पूरी तरह से निकाल नही पाते. और जो भी गाली विभाग में आये वो अपनी मर्जी व् जोखिम से आएगा.

----------


## jalwa

वैसे मुझे नहीं पता की इस विभाग से क्या लाभ या हानि हो सकती है इसके बारे में तो प्रशासक जी ही निर्णय ले सकते हैं .. लेकिन कुछ सदस्यों को गालियाँ बकने का शौक होता है उनके लिए यह विभाग बहुत उपयोगी हो सकता है. अन्यथा उन्हें गालियाँ बकने के लिए पी एम् का सहारा लेना पड़ता है. उदाहरण के तौर पर इन सज्जन को ही देख लें....

http://forum.hindivichar.com/private....wpm&pmid=47055

----------


## Niks69

Bilkul sahi dost.aisa sutra hona chahiye.

----------


## jhatka

मैंने तो यह मांग कब से कर रखी है

----------


## jhatka

कुछ लोगों ने इस  फोरम को राजनितिक पार्टी का प्रचार केंद्र समझ रखा है 
ज़रा एक दो वैसे सूत्रों को भी वैसे विभाग में  डालकर छोड़ा जाए

----------


## draculla

मैं गाली गलौज विभाग के पक्ष में नहीं हूँ/
इसमें जेठा जी कुछ दिन तक कॉमेडी करेंगें/
लेकिन बाद में वैसे सदस्य जो बेमतलब में झगड़ा मोल लेने के आदि होते हैं/
वे मतलब के बिना मतलब के गलियां देते रहेंगें/
इससे फोरम पर अशांति ही फैलेगी/
पिछले फोरम पर गरम भाई इसका सबसे बड़ा उधाहरण है/
जिसे अपने कार्य के लिए बेन भी होना पड़ा था/
सीधी सी बात है की हमें फोरम पर किसी भी तरह से गली को बढावा नहीं देना चाहिए/


*गाली गलोज विभाग का सबसे बड़ा नुकसान यह होगा की ज्यादातर सदस्य यह देखने में समय व्यय करेंगें की कौन किसे गली दे रहा है/
यदि किसी को गाली पड़ी होगी तो वो भी गाली देगा/
इससे सदस्य रचनात्मक कार्य भूलकर गाली गलौज में ज्यादा ध्यान देंगें/*
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> कुछ लोगों ने इस  फोरम को राजनितिक पार्टी का प्रचार केंद्र समझ रखा है 
> ज़रा एक दो वैसे सूत्रों को भी वैसे विभाग में  डालकर छोड़ा जाए


मित्र जो भी इस मंच को प्रचार का मंच बनाने की सोच रहा है/
उसकी शिकायत कर दीजिए और नियामक को भी बिना समय गवाए ऐसे सूत्र कचड़े में नहीं डाल कर सीधा मिटा देना चाहिए/
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> वैसे मुझे नहीं पता की इस विभाग से क्या लाभ या हानि हो सकती है इसके बारे में तो प्रशासक जी ही निर्णय ले सकते हैं .. लेकिन कुछ सदस्यों को गालियाँ बकने का शौक होता है उनके लिए यह विभाग बहुत उपयोगी हो सकता है. अन्यथा उन्हें गालियाँ बकने के लिए पी एम् का सहारा लेना पड़ता है. उदाहरण के तौर पर इन सज्जन को ही देख लें....
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/private....wpm&pmid=47055



मित्र आपके द्वारा डाला गया व्यक्तिगत सन्देश नहीं दिख रहा है/
इसे देखने के लिए हमें प्रशासक के अधिकार चाहिए/
जरा मुझे भी फॉरवर्ड कर दें/
मुझे आशा है की आपने इस सदस्य की अवश्य खबर ली होगी/

----------


## sanjeetspice

मज़ा तो आयेगा ये तो पका है मेरी राय में असा सुत्र या विभाग होना चहिये

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

aise sutra se fake profiles ko hi badhava milega.

bina gali diye bhi aap apna gussa to jahir kar hi sakte hn .. it will be bad for forum agar aisa koi sutra bana diya ...

----------


## virgin

> मैंने तो यह मांग कब से कर रखी है


यदि ऐसा विभाग आरामब हो तो मैं सहमत हूँ व नियमाक् जी से प्राथना कर्ता हूँ कि जेठा भाई कि बात मान लें

----------


## badboy123455

*होना चाहिए ..............*

----------


## Badtameez

तो गाली देना रहेगा, उस विभाग में ?

----------


## badboy123455

> तो गाली देना रहेगा, उस विभाग में ?


*ओर क्या,,,,,,,गलिया होगी ,,,,,घटिया सूत्र विवादित सूत्र उस में भेजे जाते थे पहले*

----------


## Badtameez

> *ओर क्या,,,,,,,गलिया होगी ,,,,,घटिया सूत्र विवादित सूत्र उस में भेजे जाते थे पहले*


तब शुरू होना चाहिए कि नहीं?

----------


## badboy123455

> तब शुरू होना चाहिए कि नहीं?


*होना चाहिए कविवर महोदय*

----------


## Scic.scic

Shuru karen turant, we want

----------


## badboy123455

> Shuru karen turant, we want


*ओ तेरी ,पहली प्रविष्टि पर ही गाली विभाग की मांग ,,,,,,किसकी माँ बहन चाचा भतीजा करने आये हो भाई*

----------


## anjoogupta

*सेक्स और गाली का करीबी रिश्ता है. शालीनता से सेक्स की बातें कोई विद्वान् ही कर सकता है. आम सदस्य नहीं. जब हम खुलकर सेक्स की,   भाई-बहन के सेक्स संबंधों की, बीबियों की  अदला बदली की बातें कर ही रहे हैं तो अब गाली से क्या परहेज़ !  बस इतना याद रहे कि गाली  आनंद बढाने के उद्देश्य से लिखी जावें,  किसी का अपमान करने के लिए  नहीं.  *

----------


## Amitkcool

Bhai jab hum dost milte hai to gaali se hi sab baat karte hai na phir yaha kya problam hai

----------

